# Where did you get your Cockatiel?



## Fairydust125 (Sep 9, 2009)

So I'm curious as to where everyone got their Cockatiels from? From a pet store or a private breeder, etc? Also are yours tamed, friendly, sociable?
From my experience all my best cockatiels were hand fed by a breeder or by myself so im curious about yours.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I'll start with the boys:

Charlie - I got him from a private breeder, I raised him from 3 weeks old. He's pretty sociable, but there's times where he's a bird bird and prefers to be with the other birds then people, but he's tame.

Shiro - He was bought from a pet store, he's really sociable, tame, loves people.

Emmit - I bought him from a private breeder, he's the most social bird I own, lol. He's really tame.

Larry - He's from a private breeder and so far he's pretty sociable and very tame.

Jasper - I only just got him yesterday too, he's more of a bird bird because he's not tame.

Girls:

Tilly - I got her from a private breeder, she's more of a bird bird, but she's tame.

Mali - I got her from a private breeder, she's really sociable, and tame.

Theo - I got her (the same time I got Charlie) and raised her from 3 weeks old too, she's tame, but another 'bird bird' 'tiel.

Ella - I got her from a private breeder, she's tame, but people aren't really something she's interested in. She's another bird bird, lol.

So, only 1 'tiel is from a pet store, the rest are private breeders.  They're all tame apart from the newbie, Jasper.

I did get my other 'tiel Jasper (who I don't have anymore) from a pet store, and Squeak, but Squeak passed away.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Cookie - pet shop - tame and quite friendly
Bailee - breeder - tame and a total mummy's boy
Gracie - rehome - tame but hates me, incredibly cuddly with anyone else
Snickers - bred myself - tame but "special", he's a bit of a scaredy pants
Elsie - bred and handreared by myself - velcro bird


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Heres my list

Hugs - Breeder (ish) - Tame but like time alone. Can be a Sook tho. Was hand Fed
Slush - Breeder (ish) - Kinda tame. Likes to be left alone
Hugs and slush are brother and sister
Chester - rehomee, Doesn't like hands but loove people. Chill on shoulder or laptop screen and singing to feet. unsure if he was a pet store bird or from breeder.


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

I'll let mikey tell you about the canada birds but here are the Oz birds

Angel - breeder - will step up but no touchy touchy...used to let me scritch him wehn he was younger

Little Mikey - pet store - tame but will only let me scritch him...he is a big lovey baby with me

Little Kimmie - pet store aviary - not tame in the least...will bite to injure

Saturn - pet store - sold as hand raised but won't let anyone touch him...will step up with persuasion

Celeste - breeder - tame as can be...loves scritches and kisses and will let mum and dad scritch her a little

Comet - breeder - Celeste's brother. Very tame tho he has his moments where he will bite...will let anyone scritch him but prefers me. No kissies tho.


----------



## Fairydust125 (Sep 9, 2009)

Solace. said:


> I'll start with the boys:
> 
> Charlie - I got him from a private breeder, I raised him from 3 weeks old. He's pretty sociable, but there's times where he's a bird bird and prefers to be with the other birds then people, but he's tame.
> 
> ...


Wow you have so many! Do you keep them together? Are they bonded to each other?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Fairydust125 said:


> Wow you have so many! Do you keep them together? Are they bonded to each other?


Nah, I have them in a double stack cage. Girls at the top and boys at the bottom. They're not really bonded to each other.. but they do stick like glue to each other. Mali and Tilly are super close, Charlie and Shiro are really close, they have their 'pairs' but same sex pairs, only they're just friends 'cause they've been around each other so long.


----------



## Justin (May 15, 2009)

I only have one tiel, Rocky. I got him from a private breeder. He is very tame! Loves to be with people, preens them, kisses them, even with strangers although he's reluctant to accept scritches from people other than me. We're very bonded.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

4 came from Pet Finder 

8 came from Craigslist 

2 came from Hoobly (private seller/breeder)

2 came from a bird fair 

of course thats over 3 years and I only Have 7 adults now and 2 babies (i'm keeping) and 4 babies I'm selling


----------



## Di_dee1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Boofhead..son's tiel from a petshop, was untamed, called an aviary bird here.
Angel..from a breeder, hand tamed and socialised.
Bub, a byb with one pair. Hand tamed and socialised.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

stretch -breeder
sparkles-breeder
salt-breeder
pepper-breeder
yacky-friend
penelopee-friend
shadow-petstore-rescue
cinny-petstore-rescue
rapture-breeder
sasha-breeder
pearl-breeder
petey-breeder
dafodill-friends grandaughter
elvis-breeder
with 4 more on the way


----------



## Mika (Sep 8, 2008)

Jackie, I got him from the woman who hand fed him, she was a friend of the breeder. He is very tame, can be super affectionate when he is in the mood for it or nippy if he is not in the mood for it. He is very bonded to me and could spend all day on my shoulder. 

Tiko, came from a breeder and was hand fed. She is very tame and likes spending time with me, also could sit on my shoulder as long as I let her. She does like some affection but is not as affectionate as some other female tiels, but is very mellow and sweet.


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Chico, my first tiel was from a petstore. He's very tame loves to sit with you but believes he's a big birdie now so touching is a no no except every so often he likes a chin rub

Belle his mate breeder, when i got her she was VERY not tame now she steps up and is sorta tame but she's Chico's girl doesn't like to be too far from him

Skittles is From Allen and is the offspring of stretch and sparkles he is very tame and lovey and loud and chatty and whistley

Angelica is skittles mate and she is also from a breeder indirectly thru Allen when i got her she wasn't really very tame but now she's a scritchaholic.

Mikey


----------



## Fairydust125 (Sep 9, 2009)

my! You guys have so many! The most i had was 4 at a time and 2 were the parents who were not tame and the other 2 were the babies. I gave them away but then they had babies again. I sold them all a yr ago but none were bonded to me, they were bonded to each other and would scream if one were ever seperated. So i gave them all to good homes and i missed having a cockatiel so now i have one, i got lucky and a lady sold me a 2 week old that i got to handfeed and bond with. He is now 2 months old...very very tame. He lets me kiss him, under the wings, everything. And he kisses me too and is trained to fly to me, inside only of course. I think its a boy but im not sure. And now i have his/her brother or sis....it is only 4 weeks old though. Very cute!! I am handfeeding it as well. It's a lot of work! lol


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I got Spike from a breeder he was hand fed but they fed him super fast. They have a ton of tiels to feed. Spike is very cuddley and thinks Iam his mate :wacko:


----------



## Chester (Sep 2, 2009)

Ziggy was from a breed and is a hand-raised baby. Seems very tame so far.


----------



## Raven4Lyfe (Mar 26, 2008)

Leo- the pet shop in west godsford  first bird i say one foot up perching he looked awesum


----------



## Fairydust125 (Sep 9, 2009)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> I got Spike from a breeder he was hand fed but they fed him super fast. They have a ton of tiels to feed. Spike is very cuddley and thinks Iam his mate :wacko:


What do you mean?...they weaned him fast or actually fed him really fast? lol Spike is so cute!



Chester said:


> Ziggy was from a breed and is a hand-raised baby. Seems very tame so far.


That's cool 



Raven4Lyfe said:


> Leo- the pet shop in west godsford  first bird i say one foot up perching he looked awesum


awww it was love at first sight


----------



## riverdog (Jun 23, 2008)

Pepper--- From my aunt (couldnt take him with her) not tame but allows the odd step up
Maxeen--- private breeder (of finches but took a pair of tiels from abused house,maxeen is one of their offspring) not tame but is coming along
and my sucky baby Taz...Private breeder had her since 6 weeks old VERY VERY tame and i think is in love with me, we went for a conure and came home with a cockatiel too


----------



## Kerry78 (May 25, 2009)

Teallie - I Rehomed after his first owner wanted rid of him (OAP) left him to become wild!
Sandy - Petshop sent there un-weened and almost died I saved him!
Missy - Petshop beautiful little girl missing half her toe and nails's but very tame!


----------



## littlebird (Aug 26, 2009)

I only have one 'tiel, Cocoa. I got him from a pet store when he was just a baby. He's pretty tame, though he has his moments! lol


----------



## Chester (Sep 2, 2009)

Whoops. Meant to say Ziggy was from a breeder. Didn't make sense saying 'breed', but you all know what I mean.


----------



## waynetiel (Sep 9, 2009)

My two previous tiels are both from a pet store and both are very tamed. My current tiel is from a local breeder.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Fairydust125 said:


> What do you mean?...they weaned him fast or actually fed him really fast? lol Spike is so cute!


They let him wean when he wanted but they feed them so fast. Squirt the food in and move to the next tiel all with in 15 seconds


----------



## mmh (Apr 24, 2009)

Socar my male was from a private breeder. He is friendly and has never been skittish.

Qe'Tesh my female was also from a private breeder (different one) who was selling her breeding stock. She was 3 when i got her and had only been used as a breeder. She is friendly but doesn't seek out interaction. 

Baby is one i raised myself (parent raised) and she is friendly and is afraid of nothing.

My cinnamon male i got at superpets and he was bulk raised and when i got him he was barely weaned. He is coming around but even tho he was advertised as hand fed he is skittish and unsure of himself.


----------



## Kyles (Jul 22, 2009)

I got Tex from a Pet Store - very sociable and loves people.

I am so wanting to get another one though just so my little one has a friend.


----------



## kevncaz (Mar 25, 2009)

Homer was from the pet shop he will step up on a perch and from there to your hand but he dosnt really like hands (we think he came from soemwhere with noisy children who poked at him as he is very skitish with children)
Sparks was one of the two we rescued she hates hands, and now lives with homer.
Scruff was the other rescue but unfortunatly we only had her for a couple of months, she hated men but loved women.
Honey is from a breeder and is very loving, hates other birds but loves being around people,
Sampson is very much a people bird but has a crush on the girl next door (sparks) but has decided that he prefers daddy at the moment but he is a cuddly bird.


----------



## cheekyboy (Jul 14, 2009)

Cheeky and Pip are both pet shop birds.. although they came from different pet shops.

Cheeky just adores people, if i let him he would go everywhere with me.

Pip is tame, but doesnt enjoy human company that much.


----------



## olive juice (Mar 30, 2009)

Halley - pet store. He was not fully tame, but he was very young (just learned to crack seed) and so training him was no problem.

Echo - private breeder. I got him fully tame.


----------



## AndyElle (Jul 2, 2009)

We got Lotte and Tommy as rescue birds.
Then we bought Smokey from a pet shop
Then we bought the budgies (snowflake, sunny, nokia, quin, bluey) from a breeder
Next we got Kelsey, Poppy and Sam from a bird auction
Kia was given to us by a friend who didn't have the time to look after her.
George was a rescue bird.
The other two budgies Cyd and Sprite were also rescue birds
and we got Rossi from an auction and Jimmy our African Grey from a breeder.

All but Jimmy live together in the aviary (8ft cubed). Jimmy lives in the living room!

Kelsey is an extremely tame bird who is more at home sat on your finger than a perch, and she was bought at auction. She however has a problem with flight, and often spirals to the ground when trying to fly, although other times seems OK. Lotte and Tommy are also tame, but not as much as Kelsey. Kia the ringneck is also extremely hand tame, but the rest are all very wary of humans!!!


----------

